# My new R32 2.7



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Guy`s and Girl`s Just an update of whats happening with the old R32 2.7.....just come back from the GTR shop...thanks to Davw for all the hard work his tuner has done......

Just needs a few more bits to add that I have been collecting,..... then running in the Beast...haha. thanks to XO Power tuning from Newcastle for there understanding. 

Cannot wait for the summer and the nice weather to come, whether I will be able to afford the Petrol is another thing.

Here are some pics so far car needs a good clean tho...Jim 


NISSAN SKYLINE R32 GTR 2.7

Spec

Complete Engine Refreash
Forged Internals 2.7ltr (HKS rods and pistons)
Single Turbo Conversion (GT4088 with T51S Exhaust)
HKS Racing External Waste gate 50mm with screamer pipe
Custom Made tubular manifold
Full Hks steel Gasket sets Inlet and outlet AND 1.2mm Head Gasket 
Short shifter Gears
Cylinder head drain to the sump kit
All cylinder head polished covers
Greddy oil Cap
ACL Race bearings and ARP Head bolts
JUN inlet Plenum
Full Polishes rocker covers
100mm Single Throttle Body
HKS FMIC Hard Pipe Kit
HKS Front Mount Triple Layer Intercooler
HKS Front Mount Oil Cooler
HKS SSQV Blow off Valve
HKS Clutch Twin Plate (GD Pro)
HKS Oil Filter Relocation kit
HKS Air Filters
HKS F CON ECU
HKS Cevlar timing belt
HKS EVC4 Boost Controller
HKS Fuel Pressure Regulator
MINES Tuned ECU
Greddy Clear Cam Cover
Tomei cams 270/10.25 in/ex ((might be fitting them next))
Earls Braided fuel and oil lines
TOMEI Adj. Pulleys
720CC Injectors x6
Apexi Multi Checker
Trust Exhaust system (Drag Spec)
Trust De-Cat
Up rated Gearbox internals Gtrex
Up rated Rear Diff 1.5 way by Tomei
Bosch Fuel pumps (external)
Tomei Fuel Rail 
N1 Oil pump
N1 Front Lights
Smoked Side Indicators 
ATTKD HKS Time Attack Coilovers
Full Do-Luck Body Kit 
Top Secret Carbon Fiber Bonnet with (Aero catches)
Greddy Gauges, Fuel Pressure, and EGT (2 mounted in glove box)
Defi Boost, water temp and Oil Pressure gauges BF with White (mounted on Dash)
Grid TS Dancer torque split converter
Bee R Rev limiter
Nismo Gear Nob
18x9 BK Racing Wheels with 265/35/18 tyres
Mines main clocks 320KM/H
Low Milage R33 GTR crankshaft (Off Low Milage Car)

</noscript>

</noscript>

</noscript>

</noscript>

</noscript>

</noscript>

</noscript>

</noscript>

</noscript>

</noscript>

</noscript>

</noscript>

</noscript>

</noscript>

</noscript>

</noscript>

</noscript>

</noscript>


Top Secret Carbon Fiber Bonnet from a good GTR member bignath4607 was a 200 mile round trip but worth it 

</noscript>

Bee R Rev limiter
</noscript>

show plates

</noscript>

</noscript>

might put my old hks gauges off my R33 GTR

</noscript>


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Fantastic!!!! Why the gts bonnet?
Still look very cOol mind.
I think you need wheel spacers more than even I do!
Keep the pics coming.

Bob


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> Fantastic!!!! Why the gts bonnet?
> Still look very cOol mind.
> I think you need wheel spacers more than even I do!
> Keep the pics coming.
> ...


I have a full set of hub centric 21mm spacers that could go on and also some diff wheels that might be added....will see:wavey:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Soon to become magazine feature car if you want.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we've got a few pics of the strip down. 

Here's me doing the narration LOL!










Jim asked us to refresh the bottom end.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

off with the top. Jim's old single plenum he had planned for his 33 needs to go into the engine bay................its gonna be a tight fit LOL! Somewhere behind the massive new plenum need to be the clutch master cylinder???


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice! Im planning on getting a 4088r as well. Let us know what its like!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

well................................... we have one of these little fellas tucked away just for Jim LOL!


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

davew said:


> well................................... we have one of these little fellas tucked away just for Jim LOL!


Ha Ha nice one dave think we will like that setup :flame: 

love the pictures dave 

ryan
torra son


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Very Nice


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

looks good, keep the pictures coming!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I'll post a few up over the next days, pointless banging a load of pictures up in one go.


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

NorthEast Meet: The GTR Shop Open Day - New premisis 30/05/2011 

Hi all as am working away davew is runing my car in and he had a meet. took the photos off skylineowners of my car with the new carbon bonnet....:thumbsup:


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

really is a stunning car, how came you stuck with a gtst bonnet ?


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

markpriorgts-t said:


> really is a stunning car, how came you stuck with a gtst bonnet ?


Haha,,, does not look too bad....and got it cheap from a lad off here...plus very light compared to the other bonnet....

will keep people guessing when comming up behind in the mirror!!!


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

i like the hood  nice build! the mirrors are pretty slick as well


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Just got the R32 back so took a few pics at the seafront with my new Sony NEX-5 Best camera I've ever had


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

tres cool!!!

bob


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Looking awesome :clap:

I love white GTR's 

Leo


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

torra said:


> Just got the R32 back so took a few pics at the seafront with my new Sony NEX-5 Best camera I've ever had


Great pics :thumbsup:

totally agree with you, i've got the NEX-5 too, awesome peice of kit for the money.
In terms of image quality and portability my Canon SLR can't hold a candle to it. (only big problem is lack of lenses, and no hotshoe for a proper flash)


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Really nice car mate! Awsome rear bumper!


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Stuff the pics! i want a incar and fly by video  This thing must haul ass and boobs!


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi all just made a video of all the pictures have a look 

YouTube - ***x202a;NISSAN SKYLINE R32 GTR 2.7***x202c;‏


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

torra said:


> Hi all just made a video of all the pictures have a look
> 
> YouTube - ***x202a;NISSAN SKYLINE R32 GTR 2.7***x202c;‏


Watching it... 

opcorn:


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

very Nice!


----------



## Billy0090 (Jun 7, 2011)

that wide shot is impressiv, imagine it ful of skylines


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Dont think the lad would mind as i have him on facebook

This was the car as import from japan 

Built by Decide 226 in Japan 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/66878-r32-gtr-630-bhp-decide-226-built-sale.html


:thumbsup:

would love the sticker back (((Decide 226))) does anyone know where to get one


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't mind in the Slightest

Every time I see new pics come up I miss her more every time


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

A Few photos going up to york raceway by my son the 1000 Mile mark soon but back at work on sun so looks like another month till map and dyno 



>


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Amazing mate! The car just looks astonishing! One of the few R32s that I really like!

How does it drive? does it scare you? :chuckle:


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Amazing mate! The car just looks astonishing! One of the few R32s that I really like!
> 
> How does it drive? does it scare you? :chuckle:


Its a bit of a pain running the engine in with no boost and 3000rpm max.
that gearbox is clunky but u can feel it wants to go...haha....when I get back in a month it will be ready for a map so looking forward to putting me foot down.:thumbsup:


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

hi,

lovely looking car!

Can I ask what sort of spool up you get from that turbo on the 2.7 please?
I'm thinking of getting the same turbo?

thanks very much!


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

looking forward to seeing this mapped, should be quite the animal


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Talski said:


> hi,
> 
> lovely looking car!
> 
> ...


As i am just running the car engine in I do not know how it will spool up but should do well when it gets mapped and will up date then:thumbsup:


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Just a little update got my self a new ecu


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Just came the day my new.... :smokin:
TOMEI VALVE SPRINGS & CAPS for my Tomei cams 270/10.25 in/ex


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

and the shims? we need to shim your spare head up with these Jim. Is it in the car, we can start on that when we collect your car for its oil change??


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice! I`d like to hear some about that EMS tell me how it is when you`ve done the mappping


----------



## Toho (Aug 15, 2011)

Your car looks great


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi all looking for a drag spoiler eny1 know a good one going wuld look nice on my car thanks :chuckle:


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

*DAVEW*

davew are there any more Pics of the build you can give us and put them up on here.....ryan


----------

